# LED Push lights - 3 for a tenner



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got this via a promotional email from a company I buy electrical bits from. They have 3 push lights, including batteries for a tenner. Not just ordinary push lights though, LED ones! ideal for belly lockers, wardrobes and any other dark place on your motorhome.

http://www.generally-electric.co.uk/index.asp?id=1126&display=detail


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LED push lights*

Greetings,

That's a bright idea!

I got two of these from Homebase Shane, they are very good although they are only useful in small lockers, they cost me £5.95 each!

A lot better than the older bulb type that eat the batteries up in no time at all.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I won two in a motor home quiz (!) and they were so good that I bought two more at B&Q on offer - only one problem they stick on and once stuck you can't get to the batteries.

Regards frank


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Shane, I recently bought an osram 'dot it' from lakeland...
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/product.aspx/!21165
£6.99 for one!

As you say, great for dark cupboards. If they are the same or similar type then the only problem that I can see is that you have to remove the adhesive sticker on the reverse to get to the batteries so not sure how easy it would be to re-attach or how well it keeps its 'stickiness' after a battery change, are these the same do you know?

Anyway, at that prce they're still a great buy and i'm having some for the rest of our cupboards  .

pete


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Could you attach velcro to the battery cover maybe?!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LED lights*

Greetings,



> Could you attach velcro to the battery cover maybe?!


That's what I do on some things Trish, it eases getting them off again, I bought a big wad of velco stuff from £ shop, black one and white.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been contacted by the distributor of these and will probably have the three pack sets available for purchase at the shows that ODB / MHF Attend on the stall


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Don't forget the velcro then Nuke :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

What about these then http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-X-Stick-N-c...yZ109067QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
Any good ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Don-Tucker said:


> What about these then http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-X-Stick-N-c...yZ109067QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Any good ?


Even cheaper. Just buy your own batteries for those ones.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi looked at these at homebase ideal for the cupboard etc. is the light stong enough so has to read with the passenger swivel seat turned habitation side because theres no light under the cab pass side it would ideal. so has to read "if you get my drift"
my mrs says the light is not that bright :?: than what would she know :lol: 

ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Saruman said:


> hi looked at these at homebase ideal for the cupboard etc. is the light stong enough so has to read with the passenger swivel seat turned habitation side because theres no light under the cab pass side it would ideal. so has to read "if you get my drift"
> my mrs says the light is not that bright :?: than what would she know :lol:
> 
> ray


Not bright enough, unless your cab roof immediately above your head and you read with the book in front of your nose. I use a LED light there equiv to 5W and I wish I had got one a little brighter.

Regards Frank


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*LED Push lights*

If these lights run on 3 AAA batteries they are likely to need about three and a half volts.

a) Would a 'little bit more' make them brighter - and die younger ?

b) What circuitry would it take (for each light) to replace the batteries with permanent connection to the 12v. ?

Waiting for the electrical specialists to tell us if we need to visit Maplins - again !


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LED*

Greetings,

Just been into Hull Town centre and they have these LED lights, two in a pack for a pound from pound shop, had to buy some batteries though.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Well done that man with ref to ebay . I have just bought 2 pkts of 3 for £12.00 many thanks , just got to get the velcro now.........
Lin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

These lights are on offer at the fuel stations around here. £2.99 a pair!! Careful how much you invest Nuke.


stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LED's*

Greetings,



> These lights are on offer at the fuel stations around here. £2.99 a pair!! Careful how much you invest Nuke.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm, I pay £5.99 each from Homebase Stew, then I find them in Hull pound shop for 50p each (2 for a £1)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Try this website. www.labcraft.co.uk/acatalog/Labcraft_Lockerlite_.html
They have a lockerlite with contact switch single very bright 6 v LED
Set of 5 for £14 bought on the net I've found them very good.


----------

